# Un "groupe" MacG pour les adeptes de Iracing et Imafia



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Salut a tous, j'ai recemment découvert ce petit jeu sans prétentions:

Iracing



> *Le principe* Le soft est un jeu de *stratégie*, dans lequel vous devrez faire évoluer votre *carrière de sportif automobile*. Le but est de gagner des courses, d&#8217;affronter des joueurs du monde entier, et effectuer des actions d&#8217;achat et de vente. Le tout est sympas mais *entièrement en anglais, mais facilement compréhensible*


ici lien Apple Store

Pouvez toujours rajouter MadGecko ( un mot avec les maj) à votre liste d'amis et tenter de voir si ca vaut la peine de jouer en groupe.

Avis aux modos: je n ai pas posté dans la section "vos app favorites" car ce n'est pas mon app préférée et le but est seulement de rassembler les joueurs de macG.. 

Si il y a un probleme, n hésitez pas à le dire...


----------

